# Rabbit Registries?



## Roaming_Oedipus (Oct 28, 2006)

I've had my rabbit (Gracie) for about 2 weeksnow, and she's got a tattoo in her ear.Is there a site or a phone number I can call to trace hertattoo? Not that it matters, but it'd be nice to know a bitmore about her history and where she came from....


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm guessing that your rabbit has a tattoo fromher breeder and it is what the breeder uses to keep track of whichanimal is from which parents, etc. 

Each breeder has their own method of doing tattoos although there are several methods that seem to be most popular.

Anyway, I guess what I'm trying to say is...it sounds like you wouldwant to talk to the breeder you got your rabbit from to learn moreabout it. (I don't know if grand champion rabbits have special tattoosin one ear - but if so - I would think that means that she would havetwo tattoos and not one.)

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Oct 28, 2006)

It sounds like you don't know herhistory. Where did you get her? Ashelter? You could try contacting a local chapter of a breedorganization (obviously you'd choose the breed she belongsto). Someone there might be able to help you find herbreeder. The local 4H club might know too, if it was a 4Hbreeder. But like Peg said each breeder has their own systemwhich is mainly for personal use and to be able to tell similar rabbitsapart on show tables, etc.


----------



## Roaming_Oedipus (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm trying to get back in contact with the petstore she came from, but she no one there seems to know muchabout her except that she had a miscarriage a few months before Ibought her. She's about 8 months old now and ingreat health. Does this mean she wouldn't besuitable to bred because she's already had a miscarriage, oris it possible she was just too young at the time of the accidentalbreeding?


----------



## Roaming_Oedipus (Oct 28, 2006)

They said she's a mini rex, and that'sabout all they know, but they didn't even seem tobe 100% sure of that.... But at least the pet store cares for thembetter than most.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 28, 2006)

Which of her ears is tattooed and exactly what is tattooed in it?

Unfortunately, there's no tattoo registry to trace herorigin. Each breeder uses his own system of tattooing in therabbit's left ear, although some use the same prefixes on all theirrabbits, indicating who the breeder was. 

The right ear is reserved for the ARBA registration tattoo.The American Rabbit Breeders Association does keep a registrationdatabase, but cannot do private breeder searches based on a tattoonumber.

Pam


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 28, 2006)

Be aware that pet stores are notorious for notreally knowing the correct breeds of rabbits. Post a photo of yourrabbit here so you can get some expert opinions. Once you find out whatbreed it is, see if that breed's national club has a web site with abreeders listing. If you see a breeder listed there that is near you,it's _possible_ that could be where the rabbit came from. If youcontact that breeder and it's not the right one, they may still be ableto identify the ear number and get you in the right direction sincefolks who do the same breed often buy from each other to keep the linesseparated. Or since they compete against each other at shows, they mayremember from that. Good Luck!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 28, 2006)

You mention breeding her - are you thinking of breeding her?

I wouldn't recommend it (and yes, I am a breeder). 

Why? 

Since you don't know her pedigree (even though she is tattooed) youreally won't be able to claim her rabbits are "purebred" (and she maynot be purebred herself). It is harder to find homes for "mongrel"rabbits (can't think of another term and that one soundsbad..). 

If you are thinking about breeding - I would buy from a reputablebreeder (and perhaps have them do the first breeding for you - maybeyou could be there to observe how it is done). 

I don't mean to discourage you - well - yes - I do.

There is a lot of things that go into breeding and complications canarise....and so I really urge people to think a lot about breedingbefore they do so...

Peg


----------



## Roaming_Oedipus (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm not planning on breeding her,although I am interested in breeding rabbits in the future.Once we;re moved into the new place, I'm looking at purchasing abreeding pair of angoras or jerseywoolies. I'mdefinitely interested in breeding, but I wouldn't breed anything Idon't know the history of. Are there any good sitesspecifically dedicated to breeding/ info on setting up a rabbitry?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 29, 2006)

Here is a decent website about starting a rabbitry:

http://www.welshrabbitry.com/becomearabbitbreeder.html#registerno

Since you said you wanted to breed angoras or woolies, here is an excellent website that would pertain to both:

http://www.angorarabbit.com/angora/angora-guide/index.htm

Hope this helps.

Sharon


----------

